# Black Sheep Coffee, Canterbury



## willows (Feb 8, 2012)

Evening all, I thought I'd pop by and say hi and to let you know that we have got our Piaggio Ape coffee van going back to 7 days a week in Canterbury high street.

We're still serving great hand crafted coffee, we have just reduced our cup size down to the more appropriate 8oz now and its great to hear people appreciated quality over quantity!!

So if your in town and wanna pop by and say hi then please do as always love chatting coffee!!!

Keep an eye out for our site too http://www.blacksheepcoffee.co.uk we're getting it up n running soon.

Speak soon guys

Stu


----------

